# Robbed ....please kep a eye out !!



## kojakshouse (Feb 28, 2010)

Ok good people , came home after a night out , to find all my Pythons [ 12 in total ] stolen ,so please keep a ear out for the folloing 

2 x BHP - male and female pair approx 2.7 mts 

2 x Intergrades - male and female mating pair - 2.8 mts 

2 x Womas - male /female pair approx 1.6 mts 

2 x Darwins male - 1.4 mts - female 1.7 mts 

2 x Murray Darling male 1.5 mts female 1.4 mts 

2 x Diamond breeding pair ....male 2 mts - female 2.0 mts 

any info to catch these low lifes will be appreciated and justice served out accordingly !!....can contact either via email on [email protected] or phone 0437895121 ......thanks


----------



## symbol (Feb 28, 2010)

Bloody hell!!!! These people should just save there own money and buy there own critters!! Sorry to hear the news mate. What area/state/suburb are you in????


----------



## Jungletrans (Feb 28, 2010)

Location ?


----------



## shellfisch (Feb 28, 2010)

THAT MAKES ME SO ANGRY!! :x

Where are you? Just general location if you don't mind?

I am so, so sorry for you!


----------



## Lewy (Feb 28, 2010)

What low life basterds... Mate Do you have any pics of the animals like anything that is unique to them and where abouts did they get stolen from ?
Lewy


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 28, 2010)

Pictures of them all would be good at identifying them and as well if they have any scars or marks that you know about that the lil mongrels dont know about would be handy....


----------



## Snakelove (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm confused. why would someone risk getting caught when they're only stealing snakes. i know some can be highly priced but it's not worth the risk? and they wouldn't be able to sell them anyway. it's not like they're stealing a tv or a computer.


----------



## shellfisch (Feb 28, 2010)

Lowlives will steal them to sell on, or to boost their own collections..:evil:

And what makes it worse, is that it is possibly a friend or someone they know, or someone they know peripherally through a friend


----------



## Snakelove (Feb 28, 2010)

yeah except to just keep them i guess. not cool hey? =( and yeah that's true. probably someone they know or knew.


----------



## kojakshouse (Feb 28, 2010)

*robbed - location etc*

Hi all, thanks for the words of support ....i live in Rosemeadow [ NSW ] .....it is obvious they came for the snakes as they left behind a pillow case .......oh and add in big screeen tv [ 55 inch ] and other elctrical items , jewellery etc ......can replace all except for my pride and joys ....5 years of keeping down the drain !!!....will post pics later today of all animals ....thanks...D


----------



## euphorion (Feb 28, 2010)

sorry to hear that mate, hope you get them back.


----------



## Nicole74 (Feb 28, 2010)

Fingers crossed that you find the scum that done this and get your collection back..


----------



## AidanOBrien (Feb 28, 2010)

Who steales snakes, they should have there hand cut off , and then see how they go. Hope you have luck in finding the low lifes . I Know what I'd do if I found them but we won't go there. Good luck ...


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Feb 28, 2010)

I hope you get them back mate. Bloody lowlife A^*eholes should be shot.


----------



## James..94 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hope you get them back mate.


----------



## KRONYK94 (Feb 28, 2010)

sorry to hear mate

hope u get the skum bags.


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Feb 28, 2010)

kojakshouse said:


> Hi all, thanks for the words of support ....i live in Rosemeadow [ NSW ] .....it is obvious they came for the snakes as they left behind a pillow case .......oh and add in big screeen tv [ 55 inch ] and other elctrical items , jewellery etc ......can replace all except for my pride and joys ....5 years of keeping down the drain !!!....will post pics later today of all animals ....thanks...D


 Maybe it would be worth going down and seeing the boys at The Reptile Shop in Narellan seeing as you live so close. Get them to keep and ear/eye out for any new customers with a rich collection of Pythons!! Obviously you can't go accusing every new customer lol but it may help point you in the right direction.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 28, 2010)

that is awful hope they get busted and you get your collection back ASAP.


----------



## lizardjasper (Feb 28, 2010)

I hope you get them all back safe and sound!!! Bloody idiots! I hate the way people steal other peoples pets! Maybe everyone should start micro chipping their herps so that there's a way of identifying them properly.


----------



## yommy (Feb 28, 2010)

Obviouosly they knew what they were after so its someone who's been there or friends of someone who has. Sad to say but canvass mates and there friends or someone thats been over recently.

Its a sad day for anyone who gets their privacy voliated, with all the recent spates of reptile thefts, a home security system these days is a must and they aren't that expensive. My system mighten stop actual thieft though i have other systems in place for that but will defineatly get there grubby faces on stand alone system for the police to do there bit.


----------



## kalby (Feb 28, 2010)

I just got my first snake yesterday and i would totally be devistated if someone took my baby, Chaos(diamond) (or any animal for that matter) My heart is sad you have lost such a large collection, they are your family and it would be sad to see all your hard work being taken away. Hope lady luck is on your side in the month of march and you are reunited with your family again.


----------



## AndrewHenderson (Feb 28, 2010)

In the midst of the amount of thefts these days and the inability to get insurance against reptile thefts i would strongly urge anyone with expensive/much loved collections to invest in security cameras. They are inexpensive, around 500 bucks for 4 wireless cameras and a reciever, and don't tell anyone about them being installed even friends as it would seem the thefts seem to me like they are done by people that have been there and viewed collections or told people about them.

just google security cameras and you will find heaps...I hope one day someone will come on here saying their collection was stolen and they caught who it was via hidden cameras in the herp room.


Andrew


----------



## kippa (Feb 28, 2010)

this **** makes me so angry you put in all this effort for these snakes and some one steals them, absolute scum


----------



## schizmz (Feb 28, 2010)

So sorry to hear that man.:cry:..Not that it can help now,but fellow keepers ..you all have the internet..get a webcam and with a simple program, if anyone enters the room it takes photos/vids..sends straight to your mobile! and the security firm you designate..or even friends phones etc!....and even if they get away with them.,,you will have clear photos as these programs are deigned for facial recognition...perhaps a reasonable price to pay for the long term possible benefits...

silly example.not one id use.. but an example. WebCam Security Software For Internet Home Surveillance - HomeCamera


----------



## webcol (Feb 28, 2010)

Sorry to hear, everyone of these threads makes me so nervous.
Goodluck and i hope you find them


----------



## marcmarc (Feb 28, 2010)

Everyone should keep in mind who they let in their house, and how secure everything is. Like previously suggested, invest in reliable security equipment. Sadly this is reality these days.


----------



## mike83 (Feb 28, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your loss mate really suxs I had some low life's break into my place last year and steal 1 of my beardies its a awful feeling. I hope you catch them mate


----------



## leighroyaus (Feb 28, 2010)

elders insurance company has insured our reptiles for us.. they come under the house and contents...

its rediculous thea mount of thefts going around atm


----------



## kojakshouse (Mar 1, 2010)

*pics of stolen animals*

here's some pics of the stolen animals ...have had no luck so far with Police ,but can promise if caught by me , justice will be served out post haste ....very quickly and very very painfully !!

order of animals as follows 
male intergrade , female intergrade , darwin male murray female darwin female murrat male woma ,female woma ,male diamond , female BHP male BHP ....have no pic


----------



## kojakshouse (Mar 1, 2010)

rest of pics


----------



## kojakshouse (Mar 1, 2010)

*pic*

pic of male bhp ...have no pic of female diamond


----------



## wranga (Mar 1, 2010)

sorry to hear. really sucks when lowlifes rip you off. this is a reason never to give out your address and have anyone over that you dont know really well. as has been said let the guys at the reptile shop at narellan know, also let daniel and his family know at extreme pets in liverpool. hope this thread keeps being bumped so it stays fresh in everyones mind


----------



## Lewy (Mar 1, 2010)

Did they take anything else or did they no what they where after.. Could it have been someone you no?? Just a though no doubt you have thought it to 

Lewy


----------



## Lovemydragons (Mar 1, 2010)

What side of the house is the room that they were in?? I always wonder how people can break in and walk out with stuff without being seen?? Did they get in through a window or back door?


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 1, 2010)

I know it's too late for you mate but anybody who considers their pythons to be priceless pride & joy - get them PIT tagged. It costs a bit but their specific identity is forever imprinted in their bodies. Then prominently display a sigh in your snake room "all the snakes here are electronically marked, therefore their identity is recoverable". Or something to that effect.


----------



## townsvillepython (Mar 1, 2010)

my herp room has cctv. and Home security system


----------



## snakelvr (Mar 1, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> I know it's too late for you mate but anybody who considers their pythons to be priceless pride & joy - get them PIT tagged. It costs a bit but their specific identity is forever imprinted in their bodies. Then prominently display a sigh in your snake room "all the snakes here are electronically marked, therefore their identity is recoverable". Or something to that effect.


 
This may sound dumb - but what's a PIT tag? Is it different to microchipping? Thanks.


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 1, 2010)

snakelvr said:


> This may sound dumb - but what's a PIT tag? Is it different to microchipping? Thanks.




It's the same thing as microchip. PIT stands for "passive integrated transponder".


----------



## carpetmuncher (Mar 1, 2010)

nearly the same list as the decc ballot atm!!!!!!


----------



## yommy (Mar 1, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> It's the same thing as microchip. PIT stands for "passive integrated transponder".



Do they leave a mark in your animal like a microchip that if found could be removed???

If they weren't easily removed thae would be peice of mind.. Can any vet do it or only specialist ones???


----------



## Jen (Mar 1, 2010)

It's a shame there isn't a company out there doing DNA profiles on our pets, tagging would be a start to stopping theft, but knowing that the animal has its unique DNA profile on record and could be positively identified through that might be another step toward preventing scum from taking our animals.


----------



## Bushfire (Mar 1, 2010)

The problem I see with microchips is that there are hardly any scanning done so if someone stole some reptiles with chips in them the likihood of those being scanned in the future and thus being recovered at best is pretty low.


----------



## kojakshouse (Mar 1, 2010)

well they came prepared for the snakes as they left behind one of their own pillow cases !!.......plus took all mine , even from the pillows on my own bed !!.....as for where the collection was .......inside my house in 3 large enclosures ....as for else they stole ?......big [ 55 inch ] screen tv , jewellery , electrical stuff .....they were kind enough to leave me my bed , lounge suite and tv cabinet ...oh and some crockery ......not much else though .......bastards !!


----------



## marty (Mar 1, 2010)

hey kojakshouse
i tried to PM you but seem to be unable to do so. email me if you like on [email protected]. not urgent.
regards


----------



## crashaa (Mar 1, 2010)

if you find the ****ers with ur snakes make sure they were the ones who took them rather then innocent people buying it of the thieves.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Mar 1, 2010)

I dont get why so many snakes get stolen?? They are'nt the easiest to move and its not like they are $2000 albinoes or anything really expensive??? Good luck finding them.


----------



## cris (Mar 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your loss. Good reason not to trade snakes from your house or trust others. If we were allowed to keep crocs here i would build a moat  :lol:


----------



## snakelvr (Mar 1, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> It's the same thing as microchip. PIT stands for "passive integrated transponder".


 
Thank you


----------



## Dar1stheory (Mar 1, 2010)

kojakshouse said:


> ......can replace all except for my pride and joys ....5 years of keeping down the drain !!!....


 
First off, sorry for your loss dude...

Secondly, is there no insurance company willing to insure reptiles in Australia? I gave up pretty quick when neither of the two big banks I deal with would offer cover, but just assumed that if someone broke in and stole a bunch of my stuff, it'd be more likely to be the electronics, jewellery etc... 

They'll cover the enclosures, and in fact every other piece in it, but just not the living breathing bit... 

And so I just accepted that should I be so unlucky as to receive unwanted visitors, I might one day have to replace my gold plated, ruby encrusted water bowl that those sneaky basterds stole from my enclosure! :lol:


----------



## woosang (Mar 1, 2010)

kojakshouse said:


> Hi all, thanks .i live in Rosemeadow [ NSW ] .....it is obvious they came for the snakes as they left behind a pillow case .../QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Crap!!! I don't live far from you .I will be boosting security and keeping an eye out
> ...


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 2, 2010)

hey mate, take a look at the DEC ballot thing, it has a few of the animals you've gotten stolen..


----------



## kojakshouse (Mar 5, 2010)

Ash ....what's the following as never heard of it ...please let me know quickly if you can or if anone else on here knows what it is !!

hey mate, take a look at the DEC ballot thing, it has a few of the animals you've gotten stolen..


----------



## Kyro (Mar 5, 2010)

here you go, http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...cw-reptile-ballot-131025?highlight=dec+ballot


----------



## Layzboy_6294 (Mar 6, 2010)

Any luck yet finding your snakes?


----------



## itbites (Mar 6, 2010)

It's becoming more & more common & it's very disheartening!

I sincerely hope that you are able to locate your scaley critters...


----------



## Fantazmic (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi

Nobody has mentioned reporting this theft to the police.....I expect its because its just the same as what happens when friends of mine have had puppies stolen when they have litters....the bXXXds wait until the puppies are about to be weaned and then come in and steal them from the mother....its very very upsetting for the breeder as you can imagine....and because it isnt a diamond ring or a TV the police don't take it seriously........

Everyone is absolutely right...this will be someone who has seen your collection......or someone who knows you who has talked to them about your collection so they could target you....

I am so osrry for your loss

Elizabeth


----------



## Layzboy_6294 (Mar 6, 2010)

He's already mentioned that the matter has been reported to the Police, but your properly right as to why no one has mentioned it though.


----------



## TigerCoastal (Mar 6, 2010)

My deepest sympathy mate, i havnt had my babys for long but i would be absoloutely shattered if some A**licking scum stole em from me. Security wise there isnt a whole lot you can do other than turn your house into fort knox (barred windows and doors, fingerprint scanner door locks, ect), if they really want the stuff they will get it, big dogs are a deterent at best as there are some very easy, painful for the dog, ways around it which i wont go into as i have been the victim of it and i dont want to give others ideas, cameras and the like are easy, balaclava or mask, and chipping your animals wont stop them being stolen as they are sold on the black market so the only time they "may" get scanned is if the buyer is ever caught. The only thing i can think of that will stop the theft of your animals is if there is someone at your house 24/7 which is pretty hard unless your a hermit.


----------



## jasethenut (Mar 6, 2010)

wow man i amlost for words ..
what lowlife proon would pinch snakes :evil:
i breed rare cat fish and others and the same thing happened to me last year ..$20.000 +
breeders and fry.. 
Thay were keen to get in as thay got on my roof and pulled the roofing up and got in that way
still looking for 1 of them :x:x
WHAT LOW LIFES 
IAM SO SORRY FOR YOUR LOSE 
JASE


----------



## cris (Mar 6, 2010)

jasethenut said:


> wow man i amlost for words ..
> what lowlife proon would pinch snakes :evil:
> i breed rare cat fish and others and the same thing happened to me last year ..$20.000 +
> breeders and fry..
> ...



That sounds really sus, if someone breaks through a roof its likely they have been invited around possibly to buy something or dare i say previously worked as tradies at your house(not that any tradies would ever break the law). It makes me wonder how many will get robbed after the home insulation scams.


----------



## Layzboy_6294 (Mar 6, 2010)

cris said:


> That sounds really sus, if someone breaks through a roof its likely they have been invited around possibly to buy something or dare i say previously worked as tradies at your house(not that any tradies would ever break the law). It makes me wonder how many will get robbed after the home insulation scams.


 
On a funny note, we had some tradies doing some reno work at my old place and they were too scared to set foot in my room as i kept my snakes in there.


----------



## kojakshouse (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey, thanks for all your support , and feel we need to keep this at or near the top of this forum as a reminder to everyone here , that this sort of thing does happen ,and really it doesn't matter if you have a big collection or just one snake , they are our pride and joys [ well i know mine were] ....a lot time and of course our hard earned dollars goes into it .....so bottom line people ....BE AWARE !!!

And as of of this minute , had no luck but police are still investigating ,also with aid of being in local newspapers etc ......Darren


----------



## cwtiger (Mar 10, 2010)

I feel for you and what you are going threw. I hope that they find your snakes and the lowlife that took them. Hopefully they slip up soon and can be brought to justice.


----------



## blakehose (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck with finding them Darren, I really hope you get your collection back.
Some people are unbelievable...


----------



## schizmz (Mar 10, 2010)

so sorry for your loss..you must want blood m8.. every dog has his day m8.


----------



## kojakshouse (Mar 10, 2010)

Can only say that if their is a word that goes further then "devastated" then that's me .....so much work had gone into this collection ,not to mention that 2 [ the MD's ] were my young kids ..........and of course it figures that only 2 weeks prior to it , had my female Darwin out , where as for the past 2 + years she was the most absolute psycho around .....and after spending so much time and effort in getting her to settle down ....lo and behold , she was like a charmer , and just had a shed , and can honestly say she was one of the most stunning Darwins [ true to locale form ] that i have ever seen ..............so where was the justice in that , wish she had been her evil self on the night the bastards did it .....would have been a fair bit of claret flowing !!!.........damn i miss them !!


----------



## horto28 (Mar 10, 2010)

sorry to hear mate! ive had 7 snakes stolen from my place also:evil: id take a great deal of pleasure in catching them both my thieves and yours, good luck mate, think positive possibly one of the bigger ones may choke em for ya, at the very least


----------



## schizmz (Mar 10, 2010)

years ago i got my plants swiped..i told NO ONE and sure enough 2 weeks later one of my so called mates goes.."oh i hear you got robbed dude"..hehe poor fella..anyways point is sounds like they must know you.keep an ear out and say little..


----------



## daniel1234 (Mar 10, 2010)

kojakshouse said:


> Can only say that if their is a word that goes further then "devastated" then that's me .....so much work had gone into this collection ,not to mention that 2 [ the MD's ] were my young kids ..........and of course it figures that only 2 weeks prior to it , had my female Darwin out , where as for the past 2 + years she was the most absolute psycho around .....and after spending so much time and effort in getting her to settle down ....lo and behold , she was like a charmer , and just had a shed , and can honestly say she was one of the most stunning Darwins [ true to locale form ] that i have ever seen ..............so where was the justice in that , wish she had been her evil self on the night the bastards did it .....would have been a fair bit of claret flowing !!!.........damn i miss them !!


 
Hope they dont handle her or feed her as much as you so she reverts back and bites them on the a... arm. Na straight for the jugular

Sorry for your loss, makes me think I will bring hatchies for sale to buyers home rather than have them come to me. I know a few people who do this, proberbly for that reason.


----------



## weedyau (Nov 29, 2011)

schizmz said:


> years ago i got my plants swiped..i told NO ONE and sure enough 2 weeks later one of my so called mates goes.."oh i hear you got robbed dude"..hehe poor fella..



Same thing happened to me a few years back. I had a season of seed and plants stolen by scum. I said nothing and the prick (who I thought was a friend) couldn't stop talking about my plants . 
No person sees my collection now. 
This year at a show I saw my missing plant being shown by the turd. I went straight around to his home and added something to his rainwater tank to help his plants grow.


----------



## Nes88c (Apr 15, 2012)

I kno this post is like 2 yrs old..

But does anyone know what happened, did the bastards get caught? Did u ever find ur snakes?


----------



## HerperBaz (Apr 15, 2012)

This is disgusting mate, I feel for you! Who besides visitors would know about your snakes?

I didnt even see the date.. woops :s 

wonder if he got them back..


----------

